# Dead tree



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I made a few things from this tree and just wondered if anybody could identify it. My guess is some sort of oak. The leaves are long gone, but I figured the minimal amount of branches and the bark were of oak. I should add that I oiled the pieces with canola, so they're a little darker than raw.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I failed bark id in college. If I had a branch or even a good close-up of a cross section of the wood I could get a better idea. Oak has large pores.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

It looks a bit like the blackjack oak I have around here. But I know next to nothing about ID bark stuff. Just that it looks like my trees and they are oaks and I know all the water oaks I've seen have fine grained bark. I suppose live oak might look like that, maybe?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm thinking Chestnut Oak.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

vicker said:


> I'm thinking Chestnut Oak.


Same here.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I think the wood looks a lot like black locust, as does the bark.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Chestnut oak is looking the most likely.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Does not look like a chestnut oak to me (CT forester). Looks more like a black locust or a black gum. If you could give me some idea of where it was growing or it's leaves I could positively ID it. Chestnut oak wood should look comparable to white oak, which your work does not (to me).


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually looks like a sassafras. Try shaving off the outer layer of the bark, not all the bark. Sassafras bark has a cinnamon color when lightly scraped


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Sassafras wood also has the same sweet root beer-like scent that the leaves have. But you might be right....it very well might be sassafras.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

northeastcallin said:


> Does not look like a chestnut oak to me (CT forester). Looks more like a black locust or a black gum. If you could give me some idea of where it was growing or it's leaves I could positively ID it. Chestnut oak wood should look comparable to white oak, which your work does not (to me).


I just noticed that purple in the spoon rest. You might be onto something there.  I wonder if that is in the wood. My bet is it is. Never saw that in oak before, but sure have seen a lot of it in Gum.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Walnut, bark and dark.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

I zoomed in on the picture and noticed red tinges. It may be minerals or it may be the Alder tree.... http://www.mysticfamiliar.com/library/treelore/alder.html


----------

